# The future of a rescued (handicapped) pigeon



## J3llyB (Jun 22, 2014)

About 2 months ago we rescued a pigeon with a broken wing. With the help of our vet cousin, we gave him anti-biotics, treated his wing and kept it strapped up for two weeks. Unfortunately the pigeon lost a third of its wing, from the last knuckle. The pigeon is living in a large parrot cage on our terrace and we feed and water him every day. The wing has taken a long time to heal, probably because the pigeon keeps flapping every day when we feed him and reopening the wound. However, after 6 weeks in captivity we decided to set him free in our garden to see if he could fly. Sadly he couldn't get any lift and just tumbled along the floor :-( So we caught him again and put him back in his cage.
Now that we know he is staying for good, we want to make him as happy as possible. We are contemplating the idea of buying a chicken coop with a run so that he has plenty of room to move around on the floor and a little hut to stay in at night. Then we were thinking that if we are going to get a chicken coop, why not get some chickens too? So, I would be very grateful for any feedback on the following:
1) Would a pigeon that can't fly be happier in a cage (aviary type) with different perches, or in a chicken coop?
2) If a chicken coop is the best option, would he be able to co-habit with chickens? or would they attack him?
3) Is it alright to feed him pigeon seed mix or should he have some other sort of nutrition?
Thank you!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hello and welcome to PT.
Thanks for saving that bird's life.

Sounds like the wing healed in a wrong place. You should have tied in such a way that the bird couldn't flap it until it heals. Ok never mind,what's done is done.
Since its a handicapped bird now,it will suit you as an indoor pet. But if you wanna keep him outdoors,this sort of set up will be best for his survival.








(Sorry FTGDT,I used your pic without your permission for information purpose. If you have objections pic will be deleted)

So J3llyB,a enclosed wooden coop with an aviary attached to it which he can access at any given time is best for your bird. The wooden enclosure will give him safe resting/living area and the aviary will let him bath and soak sun which is important for him.

Chicken are aggressive and are known to attack pigeons and they eat baby pigeons also from nest. They can give worms and diseases to your pigeon so please don't house them together. Your pigeon being a handicapp is at outmost risk as he won't be able to fly away if attacked.

Your pigeon will be happy in above type of setup. Your can give him wide perches close to each other, near the floor as he can't fly so won't be able to fly upto higher ones. He will be happy if you can get him a pigeon campanion.
If you're giving him pigeon seedmix that they sell on stores then he will be fine. You have to give him grit preferably oyster shell based and water soluble vitamins and mineral supplements once/twice a week.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

About housing pigeons and chicken together you may like to read relevant content in this thread
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/pigeon-care-73792.html


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*An indoor cage is fine, as long as it is wider rather then taller. Flat perches are fine and if the bird can have outside time from the cage that would be very beneficial.

If the bird is not getting direct sunlight, which would be a extremely beneficial, a calcium/D3 supplement is necessary. Pigeons need a good healthy pigeon seed mix and pigeon grit. Pigeons need good clean quality air, which can be provided by a patio at least a few hours a day of sunshine and fresh air. Artificial air conditioning and heating should be kept away from bird.

Never use chicken wire for aviary enclosure or to close up any holes. Use hardware cloth, you would be surprised what size and type of predators can easily get thru it.

We do have a pet pigeon forum with some wonderful information.*


----------



## J3llyB (Jun 22, 2014)

Many thanks for your replies! We will definitely not be housing chickens and our pigeon together after your advice.

As for the coop, this is the kind of thing we have been thinking about, and the advice about perches is great - thank you. This is the kind of thing we are looking atm, and I think, based on what you have said, this could work quite well: http://www.planetahuerto.es/venta-gallinero-madera-granada-con-parque_04797

Fortunately we live in Spain so the pigeon is quite happy and warm outdoors, and gets plenty of sunlight everyday but I will certainly look for pigeon grit in the store so that he gets his calcium and minerals.

As for the wing, unfortunately it was completely severed at the third knuckle when I found him, so the strapping was simply to allow time for the wound to heal


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post his picture? Does the wing hang way low?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

J3llyB said:


> Many thanks for your replies! We will definitely not be housing chickens and our pigeon together after your advice.
> 
> As for the coop, this is the kind of thing we have been thinking about, and the advice about perches is great - thank you. This is the kind of thing we are looking atm, and I think, based on what you have said, this could work quite well:* http://www.planetahuerto.es/venta-gallinero-madera-granada-con-parque_04797


** THAT will work but it must be high off the ground, as pigeons feel safer the higher up they are plus its healthier.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I was thinking about that also. Pigeons like height, and feel safer at a higher level. And the only problem with that is that it's low to the ground. Even if some other animal came around, because of it being low, the bird would feel more insecure.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't think the pigeon would be happy outside by himself. They are flock birds and do ok alone if they are inside with people but outside alone is not good. Of course you could get some other disabled pigeons to join him...


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

J3llyB said:


> Many thanks for your replies! We will definitely not be housing chickens and our pigeon together after your advice.
> 
> As for the coop, this is the kind of thing we have been thinking about, and the advice about perches is great - thank you. This is the kind of thing we are looking atm, and I think, based on what you have said, this could work quite well: http://www.planetahuerto.es/venta-gallinero-madera-granada-con-parque_04797
> 
> ...


Yeah J3llyB, coops look sweet.
Which ever design you choose to buy should be elevated from the ground so that pigeon stay away from ground so that he don't pick bacteria,germs,worms,eggs up from the ground and dampness doesn't become a problem when it rains. It will corrode the cloth.

Alone he'll be happy with you indoors but can also live happy outside if you get a partner for him/her.


----------

